# Counter Attack...



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:smoke:

South Carolina here I come...

:huh_oh:






All you rebels better mind your manners...

We New Yorkers dont play well with others...

*Warriors, come out and play.....*


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

go get em mike


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

:arghhhh::arghhhh: Thank god I don't live anywhere near SC.


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

Now that's what I'm talkin' about!

WTG!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

I think the SC boys messed with the wrong New Yorker!!!


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow, just wow.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

OH Snap... nice tat in the tray too.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

South Carolina eh?:biggrin:


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Looks like some major damage - blast'em!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Go get um Godzilla!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Some whoopazz gonna get spilled everywhere. That'll be a mess to clean up for sure.:dribble: Go get em Mike!!!!!


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh Snap!!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

WTG Mike--get em while their sleep!


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Total destruction brother


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

This will teach them their lesson!! :biggrin:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Give 'em hell Dozer!


----------



## Anjanettea-cl (May 24, 2007)

Gee...NY is at war with the South...hmmm..very interesting.

Go get 'em Dozer.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Bahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

good god damn......atomic


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Damn Yankee!! :lol: Get Dozer


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Good job Mike... this is gonna be fun to see


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Man, now thats what I call "get some!"

You da man Dozer..


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Whew! Missed it by that much .................... :lol:

(I'm in NC)


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Sic em Mike!!!


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks like we got 'em riled fellas, heads up.


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

good stuff dozer.....show them whats up!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Way to open a big ol' can o' whoop ass on 'em!!!!! I tried to warn them that they didn't know what they were about to get themselves into....


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

whoo bout time get em!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

SC is in a world of Sh--


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

I have been outside playing all day and I heard nothing....I will be doing it for the next week....I don't see a forecast of Bombs.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

I would like to thank the great state of south carolina for taking the heat off me


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Let them have it Dozer!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Soften em up Dozer


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

damn that is the biggest attack ive seen yet you yankees are freakin crazy


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh Shyte


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

way to go Mike. rise up NY


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

HAHAHA I've already been a victim of the Dozer.. Somebody's in some deeeep shitaki sauce.:biggrin:


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow that's awesome Dozer.... destroy the whole state


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

*Ho Hum...*

Did I hear a firecracker...
:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

:wazzapp::whoohoo::welcome:
Let's Dance...


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Yup...now that there is a spankin'


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

....and that's what he does to people he likes! Imagine if he didn't like you.


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Boy I am glad that I live in Virginia.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice got getem


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

jam said:


> SC is in a world of Sh--


TOTALLY NOT SCARED, AS A MATTER OF FACT I'M YAWNING AS WE SPEAK BRING IT BABY BRING IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

